# 16524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2: No Activity



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

OBD2 12V VR6. Cams/Chip/Intake/Cat back exh./
16524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2: No Activity 
P0140 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Did an engine scan because I am chewing through fuel like crazy. Just wondering which sensor this would be. Top or bottom left or right... Any and all help is appreciated. TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I also keep getting this one as well. 
00543 - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded -- Engine Warranty VOID! ;-) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 16524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2: No Activity (Gr8mafy)*

B1S2 is the after cat sensor, and the 00543 means you're exceeding the ECU's programmed redline and could also be why you are "chewing through fuel like crazy".


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

I havent gone over 90 sinse I can remmember. So I am sure thats not the cause of mechewing up fuel..
The fuel chewing started recently, soI will take a look at the sensor after the cat.. ty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Gr8mafy)*

The after cat sensor has nothing to do with fuel consumption. The high rpm's would. That has nothing to do with car speed, but engine speed is what consumes fuel.


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

Funny, I have always been told that if an oxygen sensor is bad than fuel consumption grows. bad sensor = horrible gas mileage. My average speed while on the traveling will be around 75-80. I was at 3/4 of a tank around 100 miles ago and am at 1/4 now. 
Anyhow, thanks for the help with the codes, I will take this to another forum if the problem persists after I fix the sensor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Gr8mafy)*

That would be true for the before cat sensor, since it's purpose is to set the air/fuel mix for the cat to operate propery, where the after cat sensor's purpose is to determine if the cat is functioning properly.
Your speed of 75-80mph is why your gas mileage is down. If you slowed down 10mph, you'll see a real improvement in mpg.


_Modified by ps2375 at 7:29 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

if I slow down I would be an obstruction to traffic. in FL the old people will pass you, even on a 35 road.
plus, like i said, this has just started to happen.. I drive this way normally and have been sinse last feb without any issues. This loss of fuel has just started recently.


_Modified by Gr8mafy at 10:57 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## Passat builder (Nov 5, 2009)

*What fixed the code?*



Gr8mafy said:


> if I slow down I would be an obstruction to traffic. in FL the old people will pass you, even on a 35 road.
> plus, like i said, this has just started to happen.. I drive this way normally and have been sinse last feb without any issues. This loss of fuel has just started recently.
> 
> 
> _Modified by Gr8mafy at 10:57 AM 2-23-2009_


Wanted to know which O2 sensor if any you replaced and did or what fixed the code. Im getting same one. THX


----------

